# 1st lowrider bike of the year-- ANYBODY KNOW



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im jus wantin to know if anybody knows or has pics of the first LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR - the first one ever?/ Id love to see some pics- plus it would be a nice chance to show some of these young cats a bike that helped start all of this. 
So- if you dont know- do some diggin- Id love to see what you come up with :biggrin:

Ive actualy heard there to be some debate with this topic- so thats another reason I am curiosu to see what pops up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some people say this bike. 

Gold Rush.











and some people say this bike.

Field of Dreams.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

my vote for gold rush :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I BELIEVE IT WAS GOLD RUSH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=319786


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gold rush 93
field of dreams 94 
then 95 that purple bike 
96 same one i think 
97 _01 casino dreaming 
rest idk


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im tryin to get some pics of it- but you are right on one of the bikes ion Debate- the other one was the bike that went by the name TWISTED- and its not the one with the painted frame..THis bike was an all chrome frame- that had been redone in some spots witjh TWISTED SQUARE TUBE. It also had matching handle bars and it pulled a trailer behind it made of wood-- with ROGER RABBIT on it. This was the first TWISTED BIKE EVER- and also the Bike I know to be as the 1992 LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR. Im tryin hard to fiond some pics.. It was owned by RANDY LOPEZ- he late had a feature in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE with his 64 SS called LAYED OUT. TWISTED HAD A FEATURE IN LRM way bac in 92 or 93


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11946440
> *gold rush 93
> field of dreams 94
> then 95 that purple bike
> ...


I believe this is where the Debate comes in- since it was in 92- It wasnt officialy Dubbed the LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR cause they didnt have a title at this point- but this bike did win it all in Vegas in 92-- which would make it LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR- dont ya think??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 23 2008, 06:15 AM~11946440
> *gold rush 93
> field of dreams 94
> then 95 that purple bike
> ...


Yeah the purple bike looked like a plain ass bike too, just cuz it had a trailer and a bunch of stuff on the display :nono:

96 - 99 Casino Dreamin


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:19 PM~11946490
> *Yeah the purple bike looked like a plain ass bike too, just cuz it had a trailer and a bunch of stuff on the display :nono:
> 
> 96 - 99 Casino Dreamin
> *


By chance do you remember the bike TWISTED That Im talkin about. Its trailer was offf the hook -- the wood work was incredible- so clean-so so clean. I mentioned it had matching twisted handle bars- but it also had matchin twisted forks as well. This bike was the bike that starteed the TWISTED craze of bike parts- there is no doubt about that- THERE WANT ONE BIKE WITH ANY OF THAT STUFF before it..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11946609
> *By chance do you remember the bike TWISTED That Im talkin about. Its trailer was offf the hook -- the wood work was incredible- so clean-so so clean.  I mentioned it had matching twisted handle bars- but it also had matchin twisted forks as well. This bike was the bike that starteed the TWISTED craze of bike parts- there is no doubt about that- THERE WANT ONE BIKE WITH ANY OF THAT STUFF before it..
> *


Twisted Obsession


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 06:33 AM~11946689
> *Twisted  Obsession
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's it, the only thing I liked on that bike was the forks


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:35 PM~11946709
> *Yep that's it, the only thing I liked on that bike was the forks
> *


FUCK NO THATS NOT THE BIKE IM TALKIN BOUT :angry: I said NOT THE ONE WITH THE PAINTED FRAME- come on now TONY- pay attention here... :biggrin: 
The bike Im talkin bout was an all chrome frame-- BUILT WAY BEFORE THIS BIKE- or any on this page so far.. ''
Now Im gonna really have to dig for some pics...
IT WASNT CALLED TWISTED OBSESSION
IT WAS JUS CALLED TWISTED- nothin more - nothin less Jus TWISTED.. I know one place to find it for sure- and thats on the old LRM videos- but IM GONNA DIG FOR SOME PICS- I cant believe yall dont know of this bike-- Im disapointed TONY :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 10:41 PM~11946806
> *FUCK NO THATS NOT THE BIKE IM TALKIN BOUT :angry:  I said NOT THE ONE WITH THE PAINTED FRAME- come on now TONY- pay attention here... :biggrin:
> The bike Im talkin bout was an all chrome frame-- BUILT WAY BEFORE THIS BIKE- or any on this page so far..  ''
> Now Im gonna really have to dig for some pics...
> ...


i really think you got your info mixed. but prove us wrong :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 06:41 AM~11946806
> *FUCK NO THATS NOT THE BIKE IM TALKIN BOUT :angry:  I said NOT THE ONE WITH THE PAINTED FRAME- come on now TONY- pay attention here... :biggrin:
> The bike Im talkin bout was an all chrome frame-- BUILT WAY BEFORE THIS BIKE- or any on this page so far..  ''
> Now Im gonna really have to dig for some pics...
> ...


I remember a bike called Twisted but I thought it was more like 93 or 94 :dunno: Either way Twisted never won a title but Twisted Obession did.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11946859
> *I remember a bike called Twisted but I thought it was more like 93 or 94 :dunno:  Either way Twisted never won a title but Twisted Obession did.
> *


I nderstand- thats what aI said the debate was about. 
IN 1992 There wasnt a TITLE FOR LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR- but the bike im talkin about called TWISTED won BEST OF SHOW BIKE in 1992 at the VEGAS SUPER SHOW. SO- thats why some OLD SCHOOL PEEPS consider it the 1st LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR. THAT BIKE IS THE REASON FOR THERE BEING AN OFFICIAL LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR TITLE in 1993.
DOES THIS MAKE SENSE TO ANY OF YOU NOW THAT I HAVE SAID IT THIS CLEAR?

And trust me- my info isnt mixed up- I know Randy Lopez the original owner of the Bike-- I used to run his shop in Brighton Colorado bac in 1997 and he had the articles and awards all over the shop. Thats Why i say I am gonna DIG out some pics of it- and not go on the internet and look for em


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 06:50 AM~11946928
> *I nderstand- thats what aI said the debate was about.
> IN 1992 There wasnt a TITLE FOR LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR- but the bike im talkin about called TWISTED won BEST OF SHOW BIKE in 1992 at the VEGAS SUPER SHOW. SO- thats why some OLD SCHOOL PEEPS consider it the 1st LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR. THAT BIKE IS THE REASON FOR THERE BEING AN OFFICIAL LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR TITLE in 1993.
> DOES THIS MAKE SENSE TO ANY OF YOU NOW THAT I HAVE SAID IT THIS CLEAR?
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:51 PM~11946939
> *
> *


I guess my hopes of somebody havin pics of this bike are shot donw - and now Im gonna have to put some OT in to find em huh :biggrin: 
O well- hopefully some of yall will remember it when I get em posted..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

gold rush


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

never heard of it.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

shit just keep bringing out the old pics breings me back to when i was a teen, and i badly wanted to make a lowrider bike.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2008, 07:08 PM~11946307
> *Some people say this bike.
> 
> Gold Rush.
> ...


it was field of dreams i have seen that trophy in person the owner of that bike is from rite here in oxnard


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 22 2008, 11:14 PM~11948458
> *it was field of dreams i have seen that trophy in person the owner of that bike is from rite here in oxnard
> *


field of dreams was the first to have a title 'bike of the year', but prior to that, the first place sweepstakes winners from super show were basically the bike of the year, but lowrider hadn't implimented that title yet...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2008, 11:43 PM~11948630
> *field of dreams was the first to have a title 'bike of the year', but prior to that, the first place sweepstakes winners from super show were basically the bike of the year, but lowrider hadn't implimented that title yet...
> *


EXACTLY-- and in 92- WHICH WAS THE FIRST YEAR OF THE SUPER SHOW- THE FIESTA TOUR it was called if Im correct which I believe I am- THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW NAMED the bike TWISTED the winner- which was built and owned by RANDY LOPEZ of DENVER COLORADO..

I tried sayin somenthin like this in one of my previosu post-- but nobody was listenin :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 11:47 PM~11948644
> *EXACTLY-- and in 92- WHICH WAS THE FIRST YEAR OF THE SUPER SHOW- THE FIESTA TOUR it was called if Im correct which I believe I am- THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW NAMED  the bike TWISTED the winner- which was built and owned by RANDY LOPEZ of DENVER COLORADO..
> 
> I tried sayin somenthin like this in one of my previosu post-- but nobody was listenin :dunno:
> *


i think if some people would take the time to actually read the posts, instead of tryin to look like the epitomy of lowrider bikes, their input would make more sense...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2008, 11:51 PM~11948668
> *i think if some people would take the time to actually read the posts, instead of tryin to look like the epitomy of lowrider bikes, their input would make more sense...
> *


Whats this suppose to mean- I was jus tryin to see if anybody recalled the bike TWISTED- which still hasnt happend?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 11:53 PM~11948683
> *Whats this suppose to mean- I was jus tryin to see if anybody recaled the bike TWISTED- which still hasnt happend?
> *


this wasnt directed at you, it was additive to what you said about nobody listening... :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2008, 11:55 PM~11948691
> *this wasnt directed at you, it was additive to what you said about nobody listening...  :uh:
> *


I wasnt sure- : I took it both ways- but figured to know for sure I would ask :biggrin: 
YUou never can tell with the way people always try and throw negative shots n at ya once in a while


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 11:57 PM~11948703
> *I wasnt sure- :  I took it both ways- but figured to know for sure I would ask :biggrin:
> YUou never can tell with the way people always try and throw negative shots n at ya once in a while
> *


i feel ya man, lil is full of shit-starters... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 23 2008, 12:00 AM~11948721
> *i feel ya man, lil is full of shit-starters... :biggrin:
> *


You got that right :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 12:11 AM~11948767
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


REV- what are you doin :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 11:47 PM~11948644
> *EXACTLY-- and in 92- WHICH WAS THE FIRST YEAR OF THE SUPER SHOW- THE FIESTA TOUR it was called if Im correct which I believe I am- THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW NAMED  the bike TWISTED the winner- which was built and owned by RANDY LOPEZ of DENVER COLORADO..
> 
> I tried sayin somenthin like this in one of my previosu post-- but nobody was listenin :dunno:
> *


CORRECT, I WAS THERE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THE FIRST RECOGNIZED BIKE OF THE YEAR WAS 1993 AND I BELIEVE GOLD RUSH WON.

NOW BEFORE THAT THEY MAY HAVE GIVEN OUT BEST IN SHOW BIKE....BUT DIDN'T HAVE A TITLE THAT WENT WITH IT.

SO IF TWISTED WON IN 1992 IT WOULD HAVE BEST IN SHOW, BUT THERE WAS NOT A RECOGNIZED TITLE IN EFFECT.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 23 2008, 12:53 PM~11952983
> *THE FIRST RECOGNIZED BIKE OF THE YEAR WAS 1993 AND I BELIEVE GOLD RUSH WON.
> 
> NOW BEFORE THAT THEY MAY HAVE GIVEN OUT BEST IN SHOW BIKE....BUT DIDN'T HAVE A TITLE THAT WENT WITH IT.
> ...


Ya- you are a little bit late- we already covered that- WE KNOW THERE WAS NO TITLE TILL 93-- but the point being is-
SINCE 1992 WAS THE FIRST YEAR OF THE TOUR-- and VEGAS WAS THE SUPERSHOW THAT YEAR- TITLE OR NOT- the bike that won in VEGAS would be MORALY CONSIDERED the 1ST LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR-- it wasnt crwoned it- BUT IT WAS THE WINNER OF THE 92 SUPER SHOW- 
So would would you call it-- jus another winner.
Thats about as good of debate as sayin CLUB PARTICIPATION isnt the same damn thing as CLUB OF THE YEAR-- come on noe- its the same shit..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Was that bike your talking about ever featured in LRB?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 08:57 PM~11957278
> *Ya- you are a little bit late- we already covered that- WE KNOW THERE WAS NO TITLE TILL 93-- but the point being is-
> SINCE 1992 WAS THE FIRST YEAR OF THE TOUR-- and VEGAS WAS THE SUPERSHOW THAT YEAR- TITLE OR NOT- the bike that won in VEGAS would be MORALY CONSIDERED the 1ST LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR-- it wasnt crwoned it- BUT IT WAS THE WINNER OF THE 92 SUPER SHOW-
> So would would you call it-- jus another winner.
> ...



NOT LATE JUST STATING THAT EVEN IF THE BIKE WON BEST OF SHOW WHERE NO BIKE OF THE YEAR WAS GIVEN OUT....THEN HE CAN'T BE CONSIDERED THE 1ST BIKE OF THE YEAR....

THE MAGAZINE HAS BEEN HAVING A SUPER SHOW SINCE 1979 I BELIEVE....BUT NONE OF THE CARS THAT GOT BEST OF SHOW WERE CONSIDERED CAR OF THE YEAR....BECAUSE THE TITLE DIDN'T EXIST.

SAME GOES FOR THE BIKE YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. IF A TITLE DIDNT EXIST AT THE TIME HE WON BEST BIKE, THEN HE WAS NOT THE FIRST BIKE OF THE YEAR.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 07:59 PM~11957294
> *Was that bike your talking about ever featured in LRB?
> *


NAw- it was the year before LRB it win at the super show in Vegas and was featured in LRM.. Im tryin to track down my issue of it- but its packed away


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 23 2008, 08:51 PM~11957989
> *NOT LATE JUST STATING THAT EVEN IF THE BIKE WON BEST OF SHOW WHERE NO BIKE OF THE YEAR WAS GIVEN OUT....THEN HE CAN'T BE CONSIDERED THE 1ST BIKE OF THE YEAR....
> 
> THE MAGAZINE HAS BEEN HAVING A SUPER SHOW SINCE 1979 I BELIEVE....BUT NONE OF THE CARS THAT GOT BEST OF SHOW WERE CONSIDERED CAR OF THE YEAR....BECAUSE THE TITLE DIDN'T EXIST.
> ...


DAWG- the first LRM TOUR WAS IN 1992- it was called the FIESTA tour. ANd I understand what you are sayin-- I understand it doesnt have the OFFICIAL TITLE OF LRB OF THE YEAR- now- is there anything else you need me to say to show I understand the words that are comin out of your mouth... ?
I dont need to argue about this- LIkew I said in one of my previosu post- I was jus tryin to see who recalled this bike- and I know alot of old skoolers that do- AND THEY REFER TO IT AS THE FIRST TRUE LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR- TITLED THAT WAY OR NOT.. It influenced alot of builders-- liek I said in one of my previos post- IT WAS THE FIRST WITH ANYTHING TWISTED ON IT--- now dont tell me twisted parts havent been a big pat and still are a big part of LOWRIDER BIKES TO THIS DAY.... :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

wow. aint nobody arguing in here.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 11:14 PM~11958222
> *NAw- it was the year before LRB it win at the super show in Vegas and was featured in LRM.. Im tryin to track down my issue of it- but its packed away
> *


unpack it then so school can start


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 10:18 PM~11958939
> *unpack it then so school can start
> *


Im tryin dawg-- they are in my storage and Ive got enough mags to start an old magazine store by myself-- Jus add up EVERY LOWRIDER since 91- Every MINI TRUCKIN since 90- Every TRUCKIN since 90- and about 500 car stereo magazines- About 100 Orlies mags-- and the list goes on and on. Dont worry though- Im gonna try and get over there this weekend to start goin through em- hopefully Ill get through em all by next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 24 2008, 09:20 AM~11960616
> *Im tryin dawg-- they are in my storage and Ive got enough mags to start an old magazine store by myself-- Jus add up EVERY LOWRIDER since 91- Every MINI TRUCKIN since 90- Every TRUCKIN since 90- and about 500 car stereo magazines- About 100 Orlies mags-- and the list goes on and on. Dont worry though- Im gonna try and get over there this weekend to start goin through em- hopefully Ill get through em all by next weekend :biggrin:
> *


i had a coolection like that...sold everything to Crenshaw finest...


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 22 2008, 11:14 PM~11948458
> *it was field of dreams i have seen that trophy in person the owner of that bike is from rite here in oxnard
> *


What ever happened to that bike? I remember when phil was putting it together...after that he was telling us that he was going to tear it down and make it into a different bike...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 07:35 PM~11946709
> *Yep that's it, the only thing I liked on that bike was the forks
> *


murals were shit, and he only got trophy for the trailer which wasn't even mounted on the bike. super show he had it on a turntable that would make it sit about 3- 4 feet up in the air. nothing real special except for the forks


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

*Hmmmm You Sure Its Not Another Name?

"Twisted" Seem Too Common Of A Name. Trying My Best To Look Up This Information Cause Now Am Interesting In Seeing This Bike..*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 24 2008, 04:28 PM~11965558
> *Hmmmm You Sure Its Not Another Name?
> 
> "Twisted" Seem Too Common Of A Name. Trying My Best To Look Up This Information Cause Now Am Interesting In Seeing This Bike..
> *


You should go bac and read homie- as I said- THIS WAS THE FIRST BIKE WITH ANY TWISTED PARTS ON IT-- so at that point in time- the name TWISTED wasnt a common name at all- TWISTED stuff want even though of on a bike at that point.. THIS IS THE BIKE THAT STARTED THE TWISTED CRAZE-- I know i havent been able to show anything yet-- but Im on it-- and when I show the LRM with it-- you will see that.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 24 2008, 09:40 PM~11967658
> *You should go bac and read homie- as I said- THIS WAS THE FIRST BIKE WITH ANY TWISTED PARTS ON IT-- so at that point in time- the name TWISTED wasnt a common name at all- TWISTED stuff want even though of on a bike at that point.. THIS IS THE BIKE THAT STARTED THE TWISTED CRAZE-- I know i havent been able to show anything yet-- but Im on it-- and when I show the LRM with it-- you will see that.
> *


 i kno exactly what bike u talking about it had a stained and barnished wood trailer with an all chrome frame and short handle bars...wish i could remember what issue it was featured cause i kno i have it.....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 24 2008, 08:53 PM~11967763
> *i kno exactly what bike u talking about it had a stained and barnished wood trailer with an all chrome frame and short handle bars...wish i could remember what issue it was featured cause i kno i have it.....
> *


FINALY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im so glad somebody remembers this bike. :biggrin: 
Like I said- you can go bac to the old LRM videos and se it- it wqas either on the 92 or 93 or maybe both- I cant remember. But it was featured in LRM also in either 92 or 93. It was built by Randy Lopez of Denver Colorado. ALl chrome frame with a custom TWISTED SQUAR TUBE modification to the frame- it was listed as a schwinn cause honestly bac then nobody really knew- RANDY didnt-- cause it was in 97 when I pointed out to him it was actualy a HUFFY- yup- thats right- a HUFFY. But anyways- hopefully Ill be able to get the LRM issue of it dug out soon....
If anybody else wants to hunt for it- like I said- its either in 92 or 93 LRM- I know Im not the only guy with these issues


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*OK- HERE IT IS FINALY*-- THE BIKE I HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT. Now at first - some of you might think-- damn- that bike doesnt have a bunch done to it- But it had a lot of metal work done to it FOR IT BEIN 1992. 
THIS IS THE ORIGINAL TWISTED LRB.
This is the bike in its feature in the MAY 93 issue of LRM








Here is the cover of the MAY 93 ISSUE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 25 2008, 11:17 AM~11970735
> *OK- HERE IT IS FINALY-- THE BIKE I HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT. Now at first - some of you might think-- damn- that bike doesnt have a bunch done to it- But it had a lot of metal work done to it FOR IT BEIN 1992.
> THIS IS THE ORIGINAL TWISTED LRB.
> This is the bike in its feature in the MAY 93 issue of LRM
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SO I finaly get it posted - and now everybody is quiet-- :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 25 2008, 01:49 PM~11971721
> *SO I finaly get it posted - and now everybody is quiet--  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 25 2008, 04:22 PM~11972119
> *:0
> *


I dont want anybody to take it like I was talkin shit with that las comment- I jus meant that of all times for LIL to be alittle bit dead- it happens now--LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

good job :thumbsup: 
yha it doesn't look like much, but it was in 93 and that is something out the norm for that year. get my juices flow-n .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 25 2008, 07:06 PM~11972842
> *good job  :thumbsup:
> yha it doesn't look like much, but it was in 93 and that is something out the norm for that year. get my juices flow-n .
> *


The mag feature was in 93- but the bike was showin strong in 92-- thats when it won the LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW-92...  

But ya- I know what you mean about gettin the juices flowin-- this bike has been a great inspiration to alot of people- whether they realize it or not :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

we should go back and start building some clean ass classics again.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 25 2008, 07:31 PM~11972969
> *we should go back and start building some clean ass classics again.
> *


I build some wild shit- not as wild as the top dawgs with tons of cash in em- but some pretty wild frame designs-- I also build some classic style shit though- jus smooth and simple. I like it all-- whatever Im feelin when I start buildin it- thats how they go down for me. I even like some straight OG shit- my everyday crusier is a 26IN Typhoon- ape hangers- baskets and a messenger seat-- all rusty and everything- and I aint changin it for nothin :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 25 2008, 04:12 PM~11972345
> *I dont want anybody to take it like I was talkin shit with that las comment- I jus meant that of all times for LIL to be alittle bit dead- it happens now--LOL
> *


nah homie people stayed quiet cuz u where right


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 26 2008, 12:54 AM~11974644
> *nah homie people stayed quiet cuz u where right
> *


THats funny for sure. I wasnt tryin to act all right and shit-- my whole point of this topic was jus for people to see the bike that REALLY started the TWISTED CRAZE. Im proud to be able to call the guy that built this bike my homeboy-- cause like I said before- whether they know it or not-- this bike influenced many people and the way they build bikes. I mean- how many bikes have you seen and do you see with TWISTED PARTS on em- a whole bunch. Everyday people are comin up with new twisted ideas and parts-- BUT BEFORE THIS BIKE THERE WAS NONE- NOT ONE-- 
LIKE IT OR NOT- THIS BIKE STARTED IT ALL.....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 25 2008, 06:31 PM~11972969
> *we should go back and start building some clean ass classics again.
> *


in the works.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 25 2008, 07:12 PM~11972345
> *I dont want anybody to take it like I was talkin shit with that las comment- I jus meant that of all times for LIL to be alittle bit dead- it happens now--LOL
> *


weekends are always dead!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2008, 10:49 AM~11975869
> *weekends are always dead!
> *


YA- especialy when peeps be yappin and then aint got shit to say :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 26 2008, 07:13 PM~11979292
> *YA- especialy when peeps be yappin and then aint got shit to say :biggrin:
> *


SUP SWIPH ?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 26 2008, 07:15 PM~11979315
> *SUP SWIPH ?
> *


What up pimpin- hows things goin- Im suprised to jus now see you in here- I see you all over the bike section :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.Legions (Sep 26, 2007)

Next to make history would be the first Lowrider Bike of the Year, "Gold Rush," owned by Chava Hernandez of Oxnard, California. Like the real-life event that it was named after, this bike caused many others to want to strike it rich in the now glittering sport of lowrider bicycles........ taken straight from the lrb website! You could even google it, "first lowrider bike of the year" and you find the answer! Stories from back in the day were that, Gold Rush and Claim Jumper (first lrb cover bike) were the bikes going head to head for the title.....


----------



## O.G.Legions (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 26 2008, 08:01 AM~11975369
> *THats funny for sure. I wasnt tryin to act all right and shit-- my whole point of this topic was jus for people to see the bike that REALLY started the TWISTED CRAZE.  Im proud to be able to call the guy that built this bike my homeboy-- cause like I said before- whether they know it or not-- this bike influenced many people and the way they build bikes.  I mean- how many bikes have you seen and do you see with TWISTED PARTS on em-  a whole bunch. Everyday people are comin up with new twisted ideas and parts-- BUT BEFORE THIS BIKE THERE WAS NONE- NOT ONE--
> LIKE IT OR NOT- THIS BIKE STARTED IT ALL.....
> *


Sorry bro, your wrong! Twisted parts existed way long before this bike..... they were using wrought iron square chrome twist in the 80's maybe even the 70's I remember looking at old LRM magazines and looking at a bike called "E.T." that was lifted front and back! (2-wheel) If you ever get the chance talk to guys like Saul Vargas or Danny Galvez they can tell you what's up! As they put it to me... "History just repeats itself"


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Oct 26 2008, 10:25 PM~11981547
> *Sorry bro, your wrong! Twisted parts existed way long before this bike..... they were using wrought iron square chrome twist in the 80's maybe even the 70's I remember looking at old LRM magazines and looking at a bike called "E.T." that was lifted front and back! (2-wheel) If you ever get the chance talk to guys like Saul Vargas or Danny Galvez they can tell you what's up! As they put it to me... "History just repeats itself"
> *


Their is a trike from the mid 80's that no one even got to see cause it never got finish. :biggrin: It's still in the storage with all of the OG schwinn parts too. I'll finish it for the first son I have.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Oct 26 2008, 10:18 PM~11981080
> *Next to make history would be the first Lowrider Bike of the Year, "Gold Rush," owned by Chava Hernandez of Oxnard, California. Like the real-life event that it was named after, this bike caused many others to want to strike it rich in the now glittering sport of lowrider bicycles........ taken straight from the lrb website!  You could even google it, "first lowrider bike of the year" and you find the answer! Stories from back in the day were that, Gold Rush and Claim Jumper (first lrb cover bike) were the bikes going head to head for the title.....
> *


NO SHIT SMART GUY- I KNOW THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED- THATS WHY I SAID in a previous post there was a DEBATE about it- and the debate being that TWISTED won BEST BIKE at the 1992 VEGAS SUPER SHOW-- so if LRM would have been smart enough to realize they need a title bor the BIKE OF THE YEAR- then TWISTED WOULD HAVE GOT IT-- we all know who is listed in the bOOKS as it. GO BAC AND READS THE WHOLE TOPIC BEFORE YOU POST SHIT..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Oct 26 2008, 11:25 PM~11981547
> *Sorry bro, your wrong! Twisted parts existed way long before this bike..... they were using wrought iron square chrome twist in the 80's maybe even the 70's I remember looking at old LRM magazines and looking at a bike called "E.T." that was lifted front and back! (2-wheel) If you ever get the chance talk to guys like Saul Vargas or Danny Galvez they can tell you what's up! As they put it to me... "History just repeats itself"
> *


If you are sayin ET had twisted parts then I will apologize for sayin TWISTED DID IT FIRST-- but if you are jus talkin about TWISTED SQUARE TUBE bein used on cars- WELL NO SHIT- I NEVER SAID IT WASNT USED ON CARS- I SAID TWISTED WAS THE FIRST LRB TO MAKE and have TWISTED PARTS.

Ive seen plenty of cars OUT OF THE 70s that had SQUARE TUBE TWISTED GRILLES- this aint about the cars this is about the bikes. 
SO- show me the pic of ET- so you can get that apology that I think you feel like you need :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 22 2008, 11:14 PM~11948458
> *it was field of dreams i have seen that trophy in person the owner of that bike is from rite here in oxnard
> *


true
seen da trophy in person!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 27 2008, 12:19 PM~11984888
> *true
> seen da trophy in person!
> *


R U FUCCIN RETARDED-- we already know that FIELD OF DREAMS WAS THE 1ST oFFICIAL LRB OF THE YEAR..
Now go bac and read this topic-- and you MIGHT understand what is goin on here.
Dont be another person that comes into a topic and then post almost out of nowhere- and if you say you did read the whole topic- YOU ARE FUCCIN RETARDED. NOBODY IS SAYIN FIELD OF DREAMS DIDNT WIN THE LRB OF THE YEAR IN 93. 
BUT THE FIRST SUPER SHOW WAS IN 92.............


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im still waitin on pics of the ET bike OG LEGIONS- where they at??


----------



## goldrush805 (Dec 22, 2008)

i am chava hernandez of oxnard ca and i was the first bike of the year not field of dreams thats bullshit i beat field of dreams 3 times before i retired 3-0 beat claim jumper 3-0 beat et 4-1 .but many bikes had one the supershow before me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11946461
> *Im tryin to get some pics of it- but you are right on one of the bikes ion Debate- the other one was the bike that went by the name TWISTED- and its not the one with the painted frame..THis bike was an all chrome frame- that had been redone in some spots witjh TWISTED SQUARE TUBE. It also had matching handle bars and it pulled a trailer behind it made of wood-- with ROGER RABBIT on it. This was the first TWISTED BIKE EVER- and also the Bike I know to be as the 1992 LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR. Im tryin hard to fiond some pics.. It was owned by RANDY LOPEZ- he late had a feature in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE with his 64 SS called LAYED OUT. TWISTED HAD A FEATURE IN LRM way bac in 92 or 93
> *


WHAZZ UP HOMIE :biggrin:  SORRY CELL PHONE PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn. :0 :0 :0


----------

